# Mobil Gutter Broom Adjustment



## Lmo (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi all,

I've just received my first set of replacement gutter brooms from American Rotary Broom.

All I need to do now is install them and adjust the ride-height so I don't wear them out the first day. Problem is; since I don't have an Owner's Manual, I don't know how to make that adjustment.

The machine is a 1981 Mobil 2TE3 (gutter brooms are hydraulic, rear broom is chain driven).

Can someone give me a clue?

Thanks,

Lew Morris


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

Lmo;497924 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just received my first set of replacement gutter brooms from American Rotary Broom.
> 
> ...


its on the arm where the broom is


----------



## Lmo (Dec 30, 2007)

Bbird,

I've been rained-out of work all week and am not near the machine.

As I recall there is a long "bolt", or shaft, with a spring over it ... does this adjust tension on the spinner (raising it or lowering it) ? Do covers need to be removed to make this adjustment?

Besides height (up and down) is there an adjustment for rotating the broom? i.e. the outside edge of the broom seems to be too steeply inclined ... hard to explain ... the broom is good at getting into a tight cornerd, but doesn't seem to flick material far enough toward the center of the machine for the rear broom to pick it up.

Of course this problem may go away when the new brooms are install ( I don't imagine there is too much "flick" in what's left of the old brooms).

Thanks.

Lew


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

Lew the one you should be talking too is 3apowersweeping he knows all about this issue


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

lew the curb brooms are a little different on your sweeper than the sweeper that i drive


----------



## 3APOWERSWEEPING (Dec 18, 2005)

Lew
The two adjustment bolts should be in side the step area they control how much down pressure there is the tilt adjustment is on the side of the curb broom. the tilt should be if you were looking at a clock it would touch down at 5 and go up at 12 with about 6 inch pattern touching the ground this is for the right side curb broom if you send me your fax number i will send you all the adjustments and diagrams from the manual 
bill


----------



## Lmo (Dec 30, 2007)

bill,

Thanks for the 5-12 reference. This sweeper has two gutter brooms so I am assuming  that you are referring to the right-hand side spinner (7-12 clock ref. for the left side). I've noticed that the brush-rotation direction can be "reversed" CW, or CCW (either both turning inward, or both turning outward), but don't understand the purpose of the feature.

Looks like our weather's cleared out for a few days, I'll be under the damned thing bright and early tomorrow (Wednesday) a.m. I'm figuring on these new brushes NOT fitting without _some_ mods.

Thanks again.

Lew Morris 
80 LaGarza
Pismo Beach, CA, 93449


----------

